# برنامج xflr5 لتصميم الطائرات و اختبارها



## Ahmad Latif (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم :
برنامج كويس جدا تقدروا من خلاله تعملوا Sensitivity Analysis لاي طيارة انتوا عاوزينها و كمان بيحسب كل الperformance Data اثناء التصميم و تقدروا تعدلوا زي مانتوا عاوزين 

ملحوظة : 
عند عمل Analysis and stream line test لازم تخلوا ال Airflow يبقى ميبقاش viscous

حمل من هنا :20:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/xflr5/


----------



## ~HASSAN~ (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووور على البرناامج الاكثر من رااائع


----------



## كرم الدين (23 سبتمبر 2011)

تشكر شديد ياجميييل


----------



## zero.lift (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Numerical Aerodynamics At Airloads.net


----------



## rami-oun (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## el.tayr (7 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم يا زعيم .. بس انا عايز افهم حاجه هوا البرنامج ده بيصمم طائرات زي اي برنامج هندسي مثلا ولا انته بتحط التصميم وهوا بيعدلك عليه كنوع من الاختبار يعني ؟ 

مثلا لو حطيت مقاسات للبدن الطيارة هوا بيطلعلك يقولك المفروض مثلا الجناح يبقي مقاساته كذا والديل نوعه كذا ؟ رغاية انا ! صح ؟


----------



## mezohazoma (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

